# Freezer Burn 2019 Round 2 - GTX 460



## JCOC

I can't wait to play with some GTX 460s!!!! Thanks to all of the moderators that made this happen!!


----------



## nofearek9

Noxinite said:


> and have an OCN account that has been registered since at least the 30th April 2019.


Join Date
05-01-2019


nice to see such competition, i am lucky to still have my evga 460
one question about 20c limit ,you mean is the lowest temp we can have ?


----------



## Noxinite

nofearek9 said:


> Join Date
> 05-01-2019
> 
> 
> nice to see such competition, i am lucky to still have my evga 460
> one question about 20c limit ,you mean is the lowest temp we can have ?


Sorry.  I wanted to have a limit on it to stop people creating multiple accounts to get access to the prize draw.

Correct, 20C is the lowest temp you are allowed for the ambient division.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks for organizing this *Noxinite*!!! I cannot wait to jump in and play


----------



## bigblock990

I'm in!!


----------



## ShaggySVK

Oh yeah, lets kill some 460's


----------



## Noxinite

Quick update:

 Link to downloads for cold slow BIOSes added to the OP - flash at your own risk.
 *Core count limit has been removed - there is now no need to disable cores!*


----------



## Fluxmaven

Performance PCs still has some GTX 460 water blocks floating around on clearance. I picked one up a couple months ago because it looked cool. Guess it's time to actually test it out!


----------



## Samsarulz

Hoé I can sub..


----------



## TAGG-AT

My Colorfull igame kudan looks promising... 910MHz @1000mV allso 1170MHz mem


----------



## lightsout

Wow almost 50% overclock. We'll never see that again. Cool competition, loved the 460 back in the day, great card!


----------



## mllrkllr88

ShaggySVK said:


> Oh yeah, lets kill some 460's /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


I love your attitude!! I've already killed at least one in my modding and testing persuits.




TAGG-AT said:


> My Colorfull igame kudan looks promising... 910MHz @1000mV allso 1170MHz mem /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


This is absolutely amazing!!! Golden find and ton didn't even have to bin 14 cards to find that 😮😮 I am looking forward to seeing what you can do with it. Water tests with unlocked voltage next?🙃


----------



## mllrkllr88

Fluxmaven said:


> Performance PCs still has some GTX 460 water blocks floating around on clearance. I picked one up a couple months ago because it looked cool. Guess it's time to actually test it out!


I love it, nice find! There are 4 versions on clearance right now, get them before they are gone!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-black-freezer-vg-ngtx460-acrylic-top-with-clear-panel.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bits...atte-black-panel-nvidia-gtx460-reference.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bits...-pom-black-panel-nvidia-gtx460-reference.html
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bits...ngtx460-acrylic-top-with-stainless-panel.html
Most universal waterblocks also work for this hole spacing. You can find a super cheap example that will work with 460 here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Computer-P...855338?hash=item1ef97ecbaa:g:SX8AAOSw6JZcxC9O


----------



## d0minat0r

I think with this card master problem will be cold slow.


----------



## Jpmboy

no worries. I'm master of slow.


----------



## shar00750

Just check mine : asus gtx 460 192bit on water: fs 1010/1100 1.24v graphic score- 2881
gpupi 1b 1035 1.26v - 1:50.216s


----------



## Jpmboy

here's two example ambient subs I was able to manage last night. Wrong BG, but I think all the necessary info is there. Complete zombie card! Still figuring out how much juice to give this thing.

1.275V

GPUPI 109.773s


GPGPU: 4909


----------



## Noxinite

You're all very eager, haha. Comp hasn't even started yet and you've already got cards and testing. XD


----------



## shar00750

Noxinite said:


> You're all very eager, haha. Comp hasn't even started yet and you've already got cards and testing. XD


I have this card years ago but now i have reason to play with him [emoji2957]

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

shar00750 said:


> I have this card years ago but now i have reason to play with him
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Seems like it has a good core, but that 192-bit will probably lower your scores.


----------



## Jpmboy

It's not open? okay, pre-subjackulation.


----------



## shar00750

Jpmboy said:


> It's not open? okay, pre-subjackulation.




Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5erveD

Everybody seems to have cards already.
Still probing local markets ^^


----------



## mllrkllr88

5erveD said:


> Everybody seems to have cards already.
> Still probing local markets ^^


Haha, some guys seem to have every GPU imaginable just sitting on the shelf fully modded...pointing at you Shar (glad you are on my team haha).


All 3 of the moderators had prior knowledge of the card being used, but that's it, nobody else. Not to worry, the moderators don't have any advantage because we are all prize exempt.


----------



## Noxinite

Aaaaand the comp is now open, open a little late, but... 

Edit: the background is attached to the OP and also under the "Background" spoiler.


----------



## 5erveD

mllrkllr88 said:


> Haha, some guys seem to have every GPU imaginable just sitting on the shelf fully modded...pointing at you Shar (glad you are on my team haha).
> 
> 
> All 3 of the moderators had prior knowledge of the card being used, but that's it, nobody else. Not to worry, the moderators don't have any advantage because we are all prize exempt.


Haha! 
The hoarding is real!

But it seems I got lucky, got a gtx 460 SOC and a Hawk on the way.
I can only hope they are of good quality.


----------



## mllrkllr88

FIRST Ambient SUB :h34r-smi Unofficial stock cooler challenge anyone?
AIDA64 - 5278


Voltmod guide for reference PCB incoming. I have a simple, one-wire, +300mV mod for you guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ nice hash score !! 
Looking forward to seeing the one wire mod.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Here are some preliminary mods to get you started!


I haven't tested this much due to time, but this is a simple VID mod for +300mV. For additional voltage you can also add the voltage sense mod which will allow you to set any desired voltage. I have run into some protection issues (OVP/OCP) above 1.40v. After reading the datasheet it looks like there are a few more mods to try, but this PWM is notorious for multiple layers of protection. 


Based on my testing with EPower and unlimited voltage potential, I have concluded that there is little to no voltage scaling on water past 1.35v ish. Thus I believe the mods I have outlined here will be able to max out the card for water cooling. If you are planning on competing in the extreme category with a reference PCB, you will need further mods to max out the card. Based on one quick LN2 session, I observed a maximum scaling potential of about 1.6v.


----------



## macsbeach98

Ah got this in email I have a card in the cupboard somewhere I'm in


----------



## Vinster411

As always, well laid out and put together guys.

Vin


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Might have to pop in, assuming I can get a card for it.


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Here I leave my tests to start this beautiful tournament, thanks to the Admin for these tournaments, success to all.

Ambient 

Firestriker: 2782
Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4174649_
Skydiver: 9301
Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4174646_

GPUPI 3.3 Legacy: 2Min 21sec 861ms
Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4174637_

AIDA64 GPU: 4161


----------



## d0minat0r

First card just arrived tonight test


----------



## mllrkllr88

I have some cards to sell if anyone wants a modded one to play with. https://www.overclock.net/forum/14780-audio/1727442-fs-gtx460-s-freezer-burn.html#post28001206


----------



## Noxinite

WhiteWulfe said:


> Might have to pop in, assuming I can get a card for it.





Vinster411 said:


> As always, well laid out and put together guys.
> 
> Vin





macsbeach98 said:


> Ah got this in email I have a card in the cupboard somewhere I'm in


Nice of you guys to pop in! All are welcome to play!



MasterbitzOC said:


> Here I leave my tests to start this beautiful tournament, thanks to the Admin for these tournaments, success to all.
> 
> Ambient
> 
> Firestriker: 2782
> Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4174649_
> Skydiver: 9301
> Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4174646_
> 
> GPUPI 3.3 Legacy: 2Min 21sec 861ms
> Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4174637_
> 
> AIDA64 GPU: 4161


First subs, nice!

You've got most things correct, however:

 You are missing 3DMark links for Skydiver and Firestrike.
 You need to attach a rig picture to your submission.


----------



## The Pook

can we use HWInfo instead of HWMonitor?


----------



## Noxinite

The Pook said:


> can we use HWInfo instead of HWMonitor?


No sorry, the decision has been made. I don't want to go changing rules now the comp has officially started without a very good reason.



mllrkllr88 said:


> FIRST Ambient SUB :h34r-smi Unofficial stock cooler challenge anyone?
> AIDA64 - 5278
> 
> Voltmod guide for reference PCB incoming. I have a simple, one-wire, +300mV mod for you guys.


Added.


----------



## The Pook

No worries, just curious


----------



## ShaggySVK

Newest addition to my collection 
(Ambient 29c)
[email protected]
Memory: 1150Mhz


----------



## The Pook

Wonder if deliding will make much of a difference on ambient. Never delided a GPU 










https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/delidded-my-gtx460-update-9-18-results-are-in.2191561/


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Again raising the results in the category Environment, I hope they are well now

Firestriker: 3048
Link:https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36778886

Skydiver: 10013
Link:https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36778827

GPUPI 3.3 Legacy: 2Min 07sec 642ms
Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4175804_

AIDA64 GPU: 4489


----------



## d0minat0r

ShaggySVK said:


> Newest addition to my collection
> (Ambient 29c)
> [email protected]
> Memory: 1150Mhz


Sick SOC as always!


----------



## Noxinite

MasterbitzOC said:


> Again raising the results in the category Environment, I hope they are well now
> 
> Firestriker: 3048
> Link:https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36778886
> 
> Skydiver: 10013
> Link:https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36778827
> 
> GPUPI 3.3 Legacy: 2Min 07sec 642ms
> Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4175804_
> 
> AIDA64 GPU: 4489


SHA-1 hash, Firestrike and Skydiver all good and added. GPUPI rejected as "...HWInfo must be enabled in the benchmark settings and displaying the GPU core and memory clocks that the benchmark was run at".


----------



## chispy

I will be joining you guys in a bit , count me in. Let the Fermi games begin ...


----------



## macsbeach98

Here are some placeholders was disappointed with the stock 3 phase VRM so got right into it still disappointed with the card itself so will probably have to find something better.
Let me know if these subs are in fault I am sure you will  
It was 16c ambient card temp was dropping to 20c while idle.

The Card










GPUPI 100.590 https://hwbot.org/submission/4176910_











Skydiver 11117 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36812885










Firestrike 3472 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36812537


----------



## macsbeach98

Here is Aida.


----------



## Noxinite

macsbeach98 said:


> Here are some placeholders was disappointed with the stock 3 phase VRM so got right into it still disappointed with the card itself so will probably have to find something better.
> Let me know if these subs are in fault I am sure you will
> It was 16c ambient card temp was dropping to 20c while idle.
> 
> The Card
> 
> GPUPI 100.590 https://hwbot.org/submission/4176910_
> 
> Skydiver 11117 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36812885
> 
> Firestrike 3472 https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36812537


Firestrike added. GPUPI and Skydiver rejected as Core #2 is 19C. 


macsbeach98 said:


> Here is Aida.


Rejected as Core #2 is 19C. 

I like that you went straight to EPower.  Also, a successful delid I see. Any tips for that?

I forgot that is was winter in the southern hemisphere, so sorry for the harsh temp limits.


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> Firestrike added. GPUPI and Skydiver rejected as Core #2 is 19C.
> 
> 
> 
> Rejected as Core #2 is 19C.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that you went straight to EPower.  Also, a successful delid I see. Any tips for that?
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that is was winter in the southern hemisphere, so sorry for the harsh temp limits.


Delidding is simple. Use a razor blade and heat up the core to 80°-90° C to make the glue a bit more soft. Then gently cut the corners. Watch out with sticking the blade in to far or else you will chop of the smd's. Did several gpu's already and they all turned out fine. 

You could also go for the chizzle way but that is more dangerous imo. Killed a GTX 580 matrix that way. Put a reasonable sharp chizzle right on the edge of the PCB and ihs and gently but firmly give it a tap with a hammer. The IHS will come off. 

Good luck!


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## The Pook

don't want to submit, just wanna make sure the screenshot is fine

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36842547?

And I'm guessing software voltage control isn't a thing on these cards? Afterburner gives me a slider that goes to 1.087v and software will read that voltage when I use it, but a physical reading from the card still shows it at stock voltage.


----------



## macsbeach98

Noxinite said:


> Firestrike added. GPUPI and Skydiver rejected as Core #2 is 19C.
> 
> Rejected as Core #2 is 19C.
> 
> I like that you went straight to EPower.  Also, a successful delid I see. Any tips for that?
> 
> I forgot that is was winter in the southern hemisphere, so sorry for the harsh temp limits.


Delid is easy use a hot air tool on the heatspreader they come off pretty easy you might have to push a razor blade under a corner.
I got that Tip from Dave in the first comp 

I wasnt even worrying about CPU temp I was just concentrating about GPU Temp Oh well I will have a look at the others I done last night.


----------



## macsbeach98

Ok here are 2 more just done I will do the other one later sorry about that I had to bump the voltage on the GPU to keep the temp up didnt even think of the CPU.

Aida










Skydiver https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36846443


----------



## Fastfat1597

First Competition, let me know if I am missing anything please.

Ambient

Skydiver 10 026 graphics score
https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5575974

Firestrike 3391 Graphics score
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19582468

AIDA64 GPU 4956

stock cooler, no mods. (yet)


----------



## mllrkllr88

The Pook said:


> don't want to submit, just wanna make sure the screenshot is fine
> 
> And I'm guessing software voltage control isn't a thing on these cards? Afterburner gives me a slider that goes to 1.087v and software will read that voltage when I use it, but a physical reading from the card still shows it at stock voltage.


Looks good!



macsbeach98 said:


> Ok here are 2 more just done I will do the other one later sorry about that I had to bump the voltage on the GPU to keep the temp up didnt even think of the CPU.


Added! Awesome mods, I love your power card work!!



Fastfat1597 said:


> First Competition, let me know if I am missing anything please.
> 
> Skydiver 10 026 graphics score
> Firestrike 3391 Graphics score
> AIDA64 GPU 4956


Welcome to OCN, that is one crazy card you have there for stock, impressive. We added a rule from previous Freezer' Burn competitions, "• To be eligible for prizes you need to have had an Overclock.net account since the 1st February 2019." Therefore, I will add your scores as prize exempt.


----------



## Fastfat1597

mllrkllr88 said:


> Welcome to OCN, that is one crazy card you have there for stock, impressive. We added a rule from previous Freezer' Burn competitions, "• To be eligible for prizes you need to have had an Overclock.net account since the 1st February 2019." Therefore, I will add your scores as prize exempt.


Thank you, and understood.


----------



## Noxinite

A couple of clarifications on the rules as I messed up:

 Two dates are given for requiring an OCN account to be eligible for prizes: 1st February and 30th April. We are going to use the 1st of February as that means all those that competed in the last competition will be eligible for prizes this time.
 It was not stated in the rules which parts of the CPU core temperatures in HWMonitor need to be displayed - this has now be clarified to show current, minimum and maximum temperatures.

Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## mllrkllr88

FYI: If you have problems getting GPUPI to show the hwinfo clocks on W7, then you will need to install a standalone update: LINK HERE

Credit: @5erveD From the last Freezer' Burn 


5erveD said:


> Had a issue with GpuPi not seeing hwinfo.
> Installed the update Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64 but still wouldn't display the info.
> It needs SP1 as well in order to make the update work/install.


----------



## ikem

I didnt even see this. It isnt on the front page? :O going to have to get a 460.


----------



## MaddMutt

Are you going to SPLIT the GTX-460 submissions into TWO (2) separate categories??? FYI - There are GTX-460's with a 256bit memory interface and others with a 192bit. <- As you can see, the 192bit will lose out to the 256bit card. I'm slow..still working on benching my pair 

Thank You


----------



## Mr.Scott

MaddMutt said:


> There are GTX-460's with a 256bit memory interface and others with a 192bit. <- As you can see, the 192bit will lose out to the 256bit card.


LOL.

If you know that going in, why would you bench a 192 bit card?
It's a 460 contest. Go big or stay home.


----------



## The Pook

Mr.Scott said:


> LOL.
> 
> If you know that going in, why would you bench a 192 bit card?
> It's a 460 contest. Go big or stay home.



is going big _and_ staying home an option? it's easier to bench there


----------



## d0minat0r

Pretest on single stage HAWK with stock VRM


----------



## shar00750

Testing 460 192bit on dice . card have cb at -60 without cold slow bios(no need).
card run gpupi on 1270 with 1.44v score : 1.29.521
https://hwbot.org/submission/417944..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(192bit)_1min_29sec_521ms
gpgpu 1275/1223 score : 4084mb/s
sky diver 1250/1210 score : 14394 graphic
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36931321
fire strike 1250/1210 score : 4106 graphic
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19632657


----------



## Noxinite

ikem said:


> I didnt even see this. It isnt on the front page? :O going to have to get a 460.


It is on the front page for me?



MaddMutt said:


> Are you going to SPLIT the GTX-460 submissions into TWO (2) separate categories??? FYI - There are GTX-460's with a 256bit memory interface and others with a 192bit. <- As you can see, the 192bit will lose out to the 256bit card. I'm slow..still working on benching my pair
> 
> Thank You


All GTX 460 version are welcome to be benched, but as it is a benchmarking comp the 256bit will have the better raw performance. Any subs could put you forward for the lucky draw though. 



Mr.Scott said:


> LOL.
> 
> If you know that going in, why would you bench a 192 bit card?
> It's a 460 contest. Go big or stay home.


Not quite how I would have phrased it.



The Pook said:


> is going big _and_ staying home an option? it's easier to bench there


Sure, why not? 



d0minat0r said:


> Pretest on single stage HAWK with stock VRM


Rejected as no valid links.

Core seems okay, how was it on ambient? A few people (including me) have been finding thath the Hawks are clocking core badly on ambient.



shar00750 said:


> Testing 460 192bit on dice . card have cb at -60 without cold slow bios(no need).
> card run gpupi on 1270 with 1.44v score : 1.29.521
> https://hwbot.org/submission/417944..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(192bit)_1min_29sec_521ms
> gpgpu 1275/1223 score : 4084mb/s
> sky diver 1250/1210 score : 14394 graphic
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/36931321
> fire strike 1250/1210 score : 4106 graphic
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19632657


GPUPI rejected as not showing GPU core and mem clocks. Skydiver, Firestrike and GPGPU added.

First extreme subs!


----------



## d0minat0r

@Noxinite
SS is valid?
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19629496
https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5580922

My hawk can do 865 3d11 GT1 with 1000mV from software but from DMM 1100mV. Probably all card add some mV. Memory is weak can do 1125 for 3d11 GT1. maybe during next week purchase asus Top card. For my surprise stock VRM still alive because I read comments on this submission, and then I expected VRM is blow up over 1.37V but I put heatsink on VRM and 3000RMP Vardar fan and everything is OK. Next week try on Ln2


----------



## Noxinite

d0minat0r said:


> @Noxinite
> SS is valid?
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19629496
> https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5580922
> 
> My hawk can do 865 3d11 GT1 with 1000mV from software but from DMM 1100mV. Probably all card add some mV. Memory is weak can do 1125 for 3d11 GT1. maybe during next week purchase asus Top card. For my surprise stock VRM still alive because I read comments on this submission, and then I expected VRM is blow up over 1.37V but I put heatsink on VRM and 3000RMP Vardar fan and everything is OK. Next week try on Ln2


Unfortunately you are also missing the mainboard CPU-Z tabs as well as the mem tab being obscured on the Sky Diver sub. Also, for both of them you ran "custom" runs, however we need the full run to prove you used the stock benchmark settings.

Interesting notes on the software voltage, maybe some of the cards shown off here aren't as crazy as they sound.


----------



## d0minat0r

We need to run full run cannot run only GT?


----------



## MaddMutt

I own both 256 and 192 pairs of cards  This is part of the Nvidia collection that I bought from WitchDoctor a couple of years ago when he retired


----------



## DR4G00N

I'll get some sub's into this eventually once I get things sorted out.  3Dmark keeps giving timing errors for some reason. Time to reinstall the OS I guess.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nice work *d0minat0r* and *shar00750* for getting extreme subs in so early:thumb:




d0minat0r said:


> We need to run full run cannot run only GT?


Yes, we need to see a full run. If you only run the GT's then its a "custom" score which means any of the settings can be altered without us easily seeing what was done.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quick ambient placeholders. Stock card.

SD: 11072
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5582095

FS: 3406
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19640173


----------



## 5erveD

Couldn't find myself a cheap waterblock for the gtx 460. So build one myself. Used a old Swiftech GT. Still needs some work to give a proper mount but seems alright. Just drilled some extra holes in the mount and cut off some corners. Pretty simple stuff. ;-)









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

DR4G00N said:


> Quick ambient placeholders. Stock card.
> 
> SD: 11072
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5582095
> 
> FS: 3406
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19640173


Rejected - needs the GPU Temp tool present in screenshots.



5erveD said:


> Couldn't find myself a cheap waterblock for the gtx 460. So build one myself. Used a old Swiftech GT. Still needs some work to give a proper mount but seems alright. Just drilled some extra holes in the mount and cut off some corners. Pretty simple stuff. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


Nice! There are plenty of knock-off GPU waterblocks on EBay that work, but your method is much more fun.


----------



## 5erveD

Noxinite said:


> Rejected - needs the GPU Temp tool present in screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! There are plenty of knock-off GPU waterblocks on EBay that work, but your method is much more fun.


Could only find a retention bracket for the Swiftech uni gpu block. But would be here some where at the end of July. I confess, didn't make much of a effort of doing any more searching.Just wanted to modify this one.  And it was useless for me in this form. It doesn't have a backplate and I don't have any 1366 boards to mount it on.



Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## The Pook

Twin Turbo mounting hardware came in, 1st place here I come :wheee:

did none of the GTX 460s have VRM heatsinks from the factory? apparently EVGA sold an aftermarket VRM heatsink for the 460 (and here's the PDF for it) but it came from the factory without one


----------



## Jpmboy

The Pook said:


> Twin Turbo mounting hardware came in, 1st place here I come :wheee:
> 
> did none of the GTX 460s have VRM heatsinks from the factory? apparently EVGA sold an aftermarket VRM heatsink for the 460 (and here's the PDF for it) but it came from the factory without one


hunh... never saw that back in the day. :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Scott

Ambient test to get me on the board
Stock cooler



Firestrike - 3300
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37004451


----------



## shar00750

fix the gpupi score :460 192bit 1275mhz on dice.1:29.222
https://hwbot.org/submission/418148...60_(192bit)_1min_29sec_222ms?recalculate=true


----------



## Mr.Scott

Cannot get GPUPI to pass HWinfo to save my life. 
How do you fix?


----------



## Mikecdm

Mr.Scott said:


> Cannot get GPUPI to pass HWinfo to save my life.
> How do you fix?


Can try this windows update https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=46148 It fixes where it shows failed at the top and then displays gpu clocks.


----------



## Mr.Scott

Mikecdm said:


> Can try this windows update https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=46148 It fixes where it shows failed at the top and then displays gpu clocks.


Thanks Mike, tried that. Popup says "this update is not applicable to your computer".


----------



## Mr.Scott

Stock cooler

Aida SHA-1 - 4882 MB/s


----------



## d0minat0r

need this fix 
Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64


----------



## Noxinite

Mr.Scott said:


> Ambient test to get me on the board
> Stock cooler
> 
> Firestrike - 3300
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37004451


Added. 



shar00750 said:


> fix the gpupi score :460 192bit 1275mhz on dice.1:29.222
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418148...60_(192bit)_1min_29sec_222ms?recalculate=true


Added. 



Mr.Scott said:


> Thanks Mike, tried that. Popup says "this update is not applicable to your computer".


I think you need SP1 as well?



Mr.Scott said:


> Stock cooler
> 
> Aida SHA-1 - 4882 MB/s


Added.



Mikecdm said:


> Can try this windows update https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=46148 It fixes where it shows failed at the top and then displays gpu clocks.





d0minat0r said:


> need this fix
> Windows6.1-KB3033929-x64


Thanks for helping!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Mr.Scott said:


> Cannot get GPUPI to pass HWinfo to save my life.
> How do you fix?





Mr.Scott said:


> Thanks Mike, tried that. Popup says "this update is not applicable to your computer".





mllrkllr88 said:


> FYI: If you have problems getting GPUPI to show the hwinfo clocks on W7, then you will need to install a standalone update (For SP1 only): LINK HERE
> 
> Credit: @*5erveD* From the last Freezer' Burn


You need to be on W7 SP1 for the update to work :h34r-smi


----------



## KSATEAAA23

GPU PI V3.3.2 LEGACY
https://hwbot.org/submission/418210...___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_43sec_9ms

SKY DIVER: 11049
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37017597

FIRE STRIKE: 3412
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37017204


----------



## mllrkllr88

KSATEAAA23 said:


> GPU PI V3.3.2 LEGACY
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418210...___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_43sec_9ms
> 
> SKY DIVER: 11049
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37017597
> 
> FIRE STRIKE: 3412
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37017204


We are glad to have you participate!! :thumb: However, it looks like all of your screens are missing the GPU temp graph. Check out the rules in the OP, you are required to run 2 different temp programs for ambient. 


> You need to display GPU Temp with the temperature profile of the GPU during the whole benchmark clearly shown as well as the current temperature of the GPU. This is to prevent people from running a LN2 pot at exactly 20°C (or any similar exploit) for the entire benchmark. You can download GPU Temp here: http://www.softsea.com/download/GPU-Temp.html


----------



## Mr.Scott

mllrkllr88 said:


> You need to be on W7 SP1 for the update to work :h34r-smi


Crap. I was pretty sure this was an SP1 OS.
O well, new OS install for me.


----------



## KSATEAAA23

GPU PI V3.3.2 LEGACY: 103.043
https://hwbot.org/submission/418257..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_43sec_43ms/

SKY DIVER: 11054
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37034284

FIRE STRIKE: 3433
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37033818

AIDA SHA-1 - 5063 MB/s


----------



## Noxinite

KSATEAAA23 said:


> GPU PI V3.3.2 LEGACY: 103.043
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418257..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_43sec_43ms/
> 
> SKY DIVER: 11054
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37034284
> 
> FIRE STRIKE: 3433
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37033818
> 
> AIDA SHA-1 - 5063 MB/s


Added. 

First valid ambient GPUPI submission! :O


----------



## MasterbitzOC

Here I leave some results, for the Ambient category.

GPUPI 1B: 2min 2sec 194ms
Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4183017_

AIDA64:4778


----------



## Nikster

Hi,

Live delidding 

Easy and perfekt 






Greez Nik


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

MasterbitzOC said:


> Here I leave some results, for the Ambient category.
> 
> GPUPI 1B: 2min 2sec 194ms
> Link: https://hwbot.org/submission/4183017_
> 
> AIDA64:4778


Added. 



Nikster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Live delidding
> 
> Easy and perfekt
> 
> Greez Nik
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Interesting technique with the spanner and razor! Any teases of the core on that Hawk? I still haven't seen any with great core clocks yet.


----------



## Nikster

Outdoor 40c indoor 33  watertemp 28-33C  Thats Not the best bench weather 

1020-1030 Idle 28 load 40 

I wait of cold days for benching.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nikster said:


> 1020-1030 Idle 28 load 40


Amazing card man! You found the good HAWK, WOW! How about we get some placeholder subs from you this time :h34r-smi


----------



## Jpmboy

Firestrike sub: 3615
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37098552


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> Outdoor 40c indoor 33  watertemp 28-33C  Thats Not the best bench weather
> 
> 1020-1030 Idle 28 load 40
> 
> I wait of cold days for benching.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dayum, nice card!



mllrkllr88 said:


> Amazing card man! You found the good HAWK, WOW! How about we get some placeholder subs from you this time :h34r-smi


LMAO.



Jpmboy said:


> Firestrike sub: 3615
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37098552


Added.


----------



## Splave

the links to the 3dmark benches dont need to be "valid" correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Splave said:


> the links to the 3dmark benches dont need to be "valid" correct?


HWBoT rules, so LOD is fine. I suspect "invalid" for any other cause would be rejected.


----------



## Jpmboy

AID64 SHA-1 Sub: 5393


----------



## GtiJason

Jpmboy said:


> AID64 SHA-1 Sub: 5393


Wow, solid clocks JPM ! Is this your Cyclone card, I just got Hawk TA and using XSPC Uni block I'm idling at your load temps and mine are around 45C. This is with +80mv on ABX so on dmm 1.050v idle and load jumping between 1.050-1.135 load


----------



## Nikster

mllrkllr88 said:


> Amazing card man! You found the good HAWK, WOW! How about we get some placeholder subs from you this time :h34r-smi




**** Temps but her 1 Runs 



FS:



https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37124733









SD:



www.3dmark.com/3dm/37124756?key=afUnc9J-GbazqwitzeDkbw







GPUPI 1B:



https://hwbot.org/submission/418414...60_(256bit)_1min_37sec_708ms?recalculate=true







RiG










Greez Nik


----------



## Jpmboy

GtiJason said:


> Wow, solid clocks JPM ! Is this your Cyclone card, I just got Hawk TA and using XSPC Uni block I'm idling at your load temps and mine are around 45C. This is with +80mv on ABX so on dmm 1.050v idle and load jumping between 1.050-1.135 load


where are you guys finding these MSI Hawks? It's a full zombie card via Dave. It an EK uni with 2 mount posts only. The core seems to have a hard ceiling at 1050-ish no matter the voltage (up to 1.45V). The vRam can hold 2400 in SHA-1. I have to try that with FS and SD yet.


----------



## Splave

Jpmboy said:


> HWBoT rules, so LOD is fine. I suspect "invalid" for any other cause would be rejected.


Thanks Boss. Anyone else having problems failing FS combined? Stock even failing for me. Try another OS I guess


----------



## GtiJason

I was having issue with benchmark stopping at beginning and on combined ( "user canceled the run or smt" ). Figured it had to do with the warning about not enough Gddr5 to run the test.
The only way I was able to pass is by doing 1 run after restart without any extra monitoring/ 3d related apps running in background before opening for the Valid run. LOD seemed to help as well. This is Win 8.1 Pro 64bit.
Have you done this mod yet Allen, you should just for fun so we can compare results,, MikeCDM has same SS too and a few others on OCN Skype

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276880&thumb=1

EDIT: and JPM I got mine from a friend who own's a small franchise repair shop called Milwaukee PC. Been in his closet since 600 series was released, card is a Talon Attack 78.5% asic


----------



## GtiJason

A few tepid h2o ambients to get the ball running

AIDA64 SHA-1 Hash: 4838 MB_s

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276882&stc=1&d=1561780572

Firestrike Graphics score: 3265
https://hwbot.org/submission/4184118_

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276884&stc=1&d=1561780572

Sky Diver Graphics score: 9939
https://hwbot.org/submission/4184121_

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276886&stc=1&d=1561780572

GpuPi 3.3.2 legacy 1B: 116.848s
https://hwbot.org/submission/4184124_

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276888&stc=1&d=1561780572


----------



## Noxinite

Jpmboy said:


> AID64 SHA-1 Sub: 5393


Added. 



Nikster said:


> **** Temps but her 1 Runs
> 
> FS:
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37124733
> 
> SD:
> 
> www.3dmark.com/3dm/37124756?key=afUnc9J-GbazqwitzeDkbw
> 
> GPUPI 1B:
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418414...60_(256bit)_1min_37sec_708ms?recalculate=true
> 
> RiG
> 
> Greez Nik


Added. 



Splave said:


> Thanks Boss. Anyone else having problems failing FS combined? Stock even failing for me. Try another OS I guess


Ohhh, when I was testing I thought I was getting instability in my OC. But maybe it was because this benchmark is right on the borderline for the mem capacity of the card. There are always the 2GB cards. 



GtiJason said:


> A few tepid h2o ambients to get the ball running
> 
> AIDA64 SHA-1 Hash: 4838 MB_s
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276882&stc=1&d=1561780572
> 
> Firestrike Graphics score: 3265
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4184118_
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276884&stc=1&d=1561780572
> 
> Sky Diver Graphics score: 9939
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4184121_
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276886&stc=1&d=1561780572
> 
> GpuPi 3.3.2 legacy 1B: 116.848s
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4184124_
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=276888&stc=1&d=1561780572


Added GPUPi and SHA-1. I couldn't see 3DMark valid links for Firestrike and Skydiver?


----------



## GtiJason

Noxinite said:


> Added.
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> 
> Ohhh, when I was testing I thought I was getting instability in my OC. But maybe it was because this benchmark is right on the borderline for the mem capacity of the card. There are always the 2GB cards.
> 
> 
> Added GPUPi and SHA-1. I couldn't see 3DMark valid links for Firestrike and Skydiver?


Sorry, I put em in the hwbot link, you want them posted here from now on ?

Sky http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5589979

Fire http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19692942


----------



## Noxinite

GtiJason said:


> Sorry, I put em in the hwbot link, you want them posted here from now on ?
> 
> Sky http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5589979
> 
> Fire http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19692942


Yes please, you don't need HWBot links for Firestrike and Skydiver. Just 3DMark links.


----------



## Nikster

Noxinite said:


> Added.
> 
> First valid ambient GPUPI submission! :O


wrong gpu score in Sky


----------



## KSATEAAA23

improved score
AIDA SHA-1 : 5255 MB/s


----------



## 5erveD

Splave said:


> Thanks Boss. Anyone else having problems failing FS combined? Stock even failing for me. Try another OS I guess



Sometimes it fails on me in the last second.
Just backed down the core 3/5 mhz and it seems to be gone. 
Might be stability issue.
Haven't tried Jasons option tho.

Running win 8.1 Pro

Edit: 
Seem to have more fails on FS and Sky with the Hawk. Not sure why. 
Backing down the core did not gave a good solution to prevent the failing.
Have to invest more.


----------



## ShaggySVK

Firestrike: 4624
Best Firestrike score before VRM blew up haha. E-power time! 
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37201343


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> wrong gpu score in Sky


Fixed. 



KSATEAAA23 said:


> improved score
> AIDA SHA-1 : 5255 MB/s


Added. 



5erveD said:


> Sometimes it fails on me in the last second.
> Just backed down the core 3/5 mhz and it seems to be gone.
> Might be stability issue.
> Haven't tried Jasons option tho.
> 
> Running win 8.1 Pro
> 
> Edit:
> Seem to have more fails on FS and Sky with the Hawk. Not sure why.
> Backing down the core did not gave a good solution to prevent the failing.
> Have to invest more.


Very odd, keep us posted!



ShaggySVK said:


> Firestrike: 4624
> Best Firestrike score before VRM blew up haha. E-power time!
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37201343


Added.  I love the fact that you're using an X48 Rampage!


----------



## mllrkllr88

@Noxinite you are on fire with all the updates, good work!!


----------



## The Pook

convinced @Serious_Don to join us


----------



## GtiJason

AIDA64 SHA-1 Hash: 4950 MB_s

Sky Diver Graphics score: 10437

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5592962

GpuPi 3.3.2 legacy 1B: 98.854s

https://hwbot.org/submission/4185956_

3dMark Graphics score: 3322

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19720249


----------



## macsbeach98

Here is my missing one.

https://hwbot.org/submission/4186086_


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> @Noxinite you are on fire with all the updates, good work!!


The trick is to log on when you get back from work and check all the posts then. 



The Pook said:


> convinced @Serious_Don to join us


Awesome!



GtiJason said:


> AIDA64 SHA-1 Hash: 4950 MB_s
> 
> Sky Diver Graphics score: 10437
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5592962
> 
> GpuPi 3.3.2 legacy 1B: 98.854s
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4185956_
> 
> 3dMark Graphics score: 3322
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19720249


Added. 



macsbeach98 said:


> Here is my missing one.
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4186086_


Added.


----------



## Nikster

Aida  Place holder? !  Maybe 



Greez and thanks for this Comp


----------



## Jpmboy

macsbeach98 said:


> Here is my missing one.
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4186086_


amazing score macs' ! but you don;t need to keep posting the rig pics... some things just can't be unseen. 
jking...


----------



## KSATEAAA23

My fire strike GPU score is 3433. Needs to be corrected.


----------



## shar00750

better gpupi score on 1265mhz with dice : 1:19.046
https://hwbot.org/submission/418683...460_(192bit)_1min_19sec_46ms?recalculate=true
aida :4171


----------



## JennyBeans

If i get a new card I'll donate a 460 to someone its a msi 460 hawk


----------



## Jpmboy

Skydiver: 12150
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37264207


----------



## Fastfat1597

1.2v bios mod and ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV gpu cooler.

Skydiver 10530 graphics
https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5584404

Firestrike 3586 Graphics
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19655870

AIDA gpu 5153

next is probably figure out why usb is not working for windows 7, and then delid.


----------



## ShaggySVK

GPUPI: 74,215s
https://hwbot.org/submission/418743..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_14sec_215ms

E-power is done, need to sort a lot of things to call it acceptable. Quick test from today


----------



## JennyBeans

k so my 1070ti actually shipped so ... that being said I can send a 460 by fri to someone who wants to use it


----------



## JCOC

ShaggySVK said:


> GPUPI: 74,215s
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418743..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_14sec_215ms
> 
> E-power is done, need to sort a lot of things to call it acceptable. Quick test from today


well played


----------



## Mr.Scott

GPUPI - 108.921
https://hwbot.org/submission/418815...60_(256bit)_1min_48sec_921ms?recalculate=true

Stock cooler


----------



## Noxinite

KSATEAAA23 said:


> My fire strike GPU score is 3433. Needs to be corrected.


Fixed.



shar00750 said:


> better gpupi score on 1265mhz with dice : 1:19.046
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418683...460_(192bit)_1min_19sec_46ms?recalculate=true
> aida :4171


Added.



JennyBeans said:


> If i get a new card I'll donate a 460 to someone its a msi 460 hawk


Very generous offer!



Jpmboy said:


> Skydiver: 12150
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37264207


Added.



Fastfat1597 said:


> 1.2v bios mod and ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV gpu cooler.
> 
> Skydiver 10530 graphics
> https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5584404
> 
> Firestrike 3586 Graphics
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19655870
> 
> AIDA gpu 5153
> 
> next is probably figure out why usb is not working for windows 7, and then delid.


Added.

Any idea why GPUTemp bugged out? Was it by any chance the display driver crashing?



ShaggySVK said:


> GPUPI: 74,215s
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418743..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_14sec_215ms
> 
> E-power is done, need to sort a lot of things to call it acceptable. Quick test from today


Added.



JennyBeans said:


> k so my 1070ti actually shipped so ... that being said I can send a 460 by fri to someone who wants to use it


Hopefully someone takes you up on this!



Mr.Scott said:


> GPUPI - 108.921
> https://hwbot.org/submission/418815...60_(256bit)_1min_48sec_921ms?recalculate=true
> 
> Stock cooler


Added.

I see you managed to get the GPUInfo working.


----------



## mllrkllr88

AIDA64, Ambient Submission, Score: 5974


----------



## JCOC

Dear mllkllr88

Beast of a core on that card bro!

Absurd efficiency...

And just look at that epower maddness!! 

I think you may be a little familiar with this card too. Lol

Aida64, Ambient Sub, 5652 MB/s


----------



## JennyBeans

Noxinite said:


> Very generous offer!



got my 1070ti ....ended up being a ftw2 edition .. good surprise, so we'll have to figure out the 460 I got


----------



## Nikster

mllrkllr88 said:


> AIDA64, Ambient Submission, Score: 5974




Crazzy Card !!

I have 28 Idle and 48 c load with 1,3v 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> AIDA64, Ambient Submission, Score: 5974


Banned for being too fast!

Added. 



JCOC said:


> Dear mllkllr88
> 
> Beast of a core on that card bro!
> 
> Absurd efficiency...
> 
> And just look at that epower maddness!!
> 
> I think you may be a little familiar with this card too. Lol
> 
> Aida64, Ambient Sub, 5652 MB/s


Added.



Nikster said:


> Crazzy Card !!
> 
> I have 28 Idle and 48 c load with 1,3v
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


You and me both.


----------



## Fastfat1597

Noxinite said:


> Any idea why GPUTemp bugged out? Was it by any chance the display driver crashing?


driver crash, so disable and enable the driver in device manager so i can continue ocing with out rebooting. is there a better way that someone knows about?


----------



## Noxinite

Fastfat1597 said:


> driver crash, so disable and enable the driver in device manager so i can continue ocing with out rebooting. is there a better way that someone knows about?


In the future it would be preferred if you could reboot as it distorts the scale massively and makes it hard to seem if you followed the temp restrictions.


----------



## Mikecdm

GPUPI 78.514
https://hwbot.org/submission/4188973_


----------



## mllrkllr88

JennyBeans said:


> got my 1070ti ....ended up being a ftw2 edition .. good surprise, so we'll have to figure out the 460 I got


So generous! You don't want to try overclocking it a bit for the competition? If its a Hawk model it might be a perfect card to play around with!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nikster said:


> Crazzy Card !!
> 
> I have 28 Idle and 48 c load with 1,3v
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hmm, I am getting a smaller delta than that, I wonder why? My card (with IHS intact) is going from 30c idle to about 43c max load. 

On a side note, I have observed some very interesting events. This card cannot handle high voltage. Even with a 100% unlocked card on EPower, going above about 1.40v causes the card to crash and system to reboot. I have found the optimal voltage scaling on water to be about 1.30-1.35v. 

This is the first time I have seen a card reboot from increased voltage using EPower (normally the sky is the limit until instant death). I have observed this behavior on three different power mod cards. With subzero temps the issue is still present but the voltage is shifted. I saw the same shutdown behavior with about 1.65v on the EPower. I believe it might be due to the IMC...but I don't really know.


----------



## Noxinite

Nikster said:


> Aida  Place holder? !  Maybe
> 
> Greez and thanks for this Comp


Woops missed this - added now.



Mikecdm said:


> GPUPI 78.514
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4188973_


Added.


----------



## TAGG-AT

Aida 64 sub ambient: 5774MB/s

Terrible effi, and just me generally not knowing what i'm doing


----------



## Noxinite

TAGG-AT said:


> Aida 64 sub ambient: 5774MB/s
> 
> Terrible effi, and just me generally not knowing what i'm doing


Added. I'm sure you'll get it flying soon!


----------



## Nikster

TAGG-AT said:


> Aida 64 sub ambient: 5774MB/s
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible effi, and just me generally not knowing what i'm doing




Take other driver 322.... 

Hau rein 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggySVK

GPUPI: 71.530s
Aida64: 5807MB/s - no idea what i'm doing. need more testing 
Skydiver: 15621

https://hwbot.org/submission/419002..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_11sec_530ms
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37422969

Now I need more time to bench and more cold juice 

Edit: Even thou my Skydiver score 15775 is valid 3Dmark doesnt show it up (( so im submitting previous best score:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37427828


----------



## mllrkllr88

ShaggySVK said:


> GPUPI: 71.530s
> Aida64: 5807MB/s - no idea what i'm doing. need more testing
> Skydiver: 15775 - 3DMark server is down, hope the link will remain valid and result will show up.
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/419002..._1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_1min_11sec_530ms
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37422969
> 
> Now I need more time to bench and more cold juice


Nice work, currently leading Extreme! AIDA64 and GPUPI added! The skydiver link is broken, please update it and we will add it.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nikster said:


> Take other driver 322....
> 
> Hau rein


Nik giving away the secret sauce...I like it :thumb: :h34r-smi


----------



## bigblock990

Bigblock990 - Extreme class
Please put me as prize exempt 

Placeholder subs to get my name on the board
GPUPI: 1m 18.623s - https://hwbot.org/submission/4190314_
Aida: 6752 MB/s
Skydiver: 13293 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37433255
Firestrike: 4180 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37433264


----------



## Jpmboy

firestrike graphics: 3699
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37434401


----------



## Noxinite

bigblock990 said:


> Bigblock990 - Extreme class
> Please put me as prize exempt
> 
> Placeholder subs to get my name on the board
> GPUPI: 1m 18.623s - https://hwbot.org/submission/4190314_
> Aida: 6752 MB/s
> Skydiver: 13293 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37433255
> Firestrike: 4180 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37433264


Added. :O



Jpmboy said:


> firestrike graphics: 3699
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37434401


Added.


----------



## JCOC

Sky Diver, Ambient Sub, 11,790


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37466725


----------



## GtiJason

Quick sub on Single Stage so . . . bump me up to XOC please

• Aida64 SHA-1 Hash : 6025


----------



## Jpmboy

GtiJason said:


> Quick sub on Single Stage so . . . bump me up to XOC please
> 
> • Aida64 SHA-1 Hash : 6025


damn nice mount with the SS cold head... anything special to get that done? (besides the 'ling brew! )


----------



## JCOC

Ambient, FS, 3626

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37502380


----------



## Noxinite

JCOC said:


> Sky Diver, Ambient Sub, 11,790
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37466725


URL doesn't work. 

I've heard of a few OCN peoples having issues with uploading Skydiver/Firestrike scores, anyone else encountered anything?



GtiJason said:


> Quick sub on Single Stage so . . . bump me up to XOC please
> 
> • Aida64 SHA-1 Hash : 6025


Added and moved. 



JCOC said:


> Ambient, FS, 3626
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37502380


Damn, nice score for ambient!


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> URL doesn't work.
> 
> *I've heard of a few OCN peoples having issues with uploading Skydiver/Firestrike scores, anyone else encountered anything?*
> 
> 
> Added and moved.
> 
> 
> Damn, nice score for ambient!


so far, I have not had a problem saving the file and uploading it later... but anything can go awry. He should be able to upload it again? Or link from the account maybe?


----------



## GtiJason

• Aida64 SHA-1 Hash : 6325

• GPU Pi 3.3 : 87_135s

https://hwbot.org/submission/4192286_

As for 3dMark Sky and Fire, been benching on same OS, same hardware and same software as my previous subs
But all of my newer files show this major fail. Funny thing is I have screenies of the same runs as the files checked at UL showing the hardware and sysinfo version. I also ran all 3 tests in SysInfoDiagnose.exe from the program folder.
Only mentioning because I've heard several issues with 3dM and I usually never have issues other than well known tiny bugs.

At least this was on Single Stage or I'd of wasted 50+ L's of the go-fast juice


----------



## Jpmboy

GtiJason said:


> • Aida64 SHA-1 Hash : 6325
> 
> • GPU Pi 3.3 : 87_135s
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4192286_
> 
> As for 3dMark Sky and Fire, been benching on same OS, same hardware and same software as my previous subs
> But all of my newer files show this major fail. Funny thing is I have screenies of the same runs as the files checked at UL showing the hardware and sysinfo version. I also ran all 3 tests in SysInfoDiagnose.exe from the program folder.
> Only mentioning because I've heard several issues with 3dM and I usually never have issues other than well known tiny bugs.
> 
> At least this was on Single Stage or I'd of wasted 50+ L's of the go-fast juice


I'm sure you know this, but if you run SD, FS or TS before the system info scan completes (after opening 3D Mark on the Home screen), the Time Measurement error has a tendency to show up. Let it complete that initial scan and it runs without reporting the time error.


----------



## 5erveD

For those concerned with 3d mark Sky and FS. As far as have tested it is a driver issue. Using older drivers will result in a normal, full run, without a fail in combined.

Go check it out. ;-)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

gpupi. Can't get this card to run even 2Hz higher without an error popping. 
Couldn't find that 322 driver anywhere...


----------



## Splave

Skydiver ???.??
FireStrike ???.??
SHA-1 314.22(999core mhz bug) 320.18
GPUPI 1B 372.90

In the spirit of fun?  For 3d best to try them all


----------



## Mikecdm

Splave said:


> Skydiver ???.??
> FireStrike ???.??
> SHA-1 314.22(999core mhz bug) 320.18
> GPUPI 1B 372.90
> 
> In the spirit of fun?  For 3d best to try them all


At least now that everyone knows which drivers to use, no need to hold results for another month.


----------



## Splave

Mikecdm said:


> At least now that everyone knows which drivers to use, no need to hold results for another month.


part of my intentions as well  hahah


----------



## 5erveD

Here is my first sub in the extreme.

Aida: 7553.

No sandbaggin' 
This is my best score, for now.


----------



## GtiJason

Jpmboy said:


> gpupi. Can't get this card to run even 2Hz higher without an error popping.
> Couldn't find that 322 driver anywhere...


I hear that. The gpu mount was made originally by bartx for a different evap head so we just modified the design to fit runmc Ron's under the ice "Monsta" SS
As for the driver 322, i believe it's actually 332.21. I tested it works well



Splave said:


> Skydiver ???.??
> FireStrike ???.??
> SHA-1 314.22(999core mhz bug) 320.18
> GPUPI 1B 372.90
> 
> In the spirit of fun?  For 3d best to try them all


I like the spirit and initiative so therefor I will share my best Aida64 SHA-1 Hash driver from testing 20 or so drivers based on the ratings and reviews of the Guru3d download links 
(Note: I did not test the driver 320.18 shared by Allen, so if he tested mine as well then his is best, If not I will test his and hope I can break 6500 with it)
One guy said that "on average his performance went up 30-35%"
The Release Notes state " Increased performance up to 50% for all GeForce 400/500/600/700 series graphics cards "

Here is my maxxed out on Phase cooling score for Aida64 using this driver ( I make you look at pic to see driver HaHa )
Please add this to my submissions mr moderator, most likely the speedy Nox !

• AIDA64 SHA-1 Hash = 6489 MB/s



5erveD said:


> Here is my first sub in the extreme.
> Aida: 7553.
> No sandbaggin' This is my best score, for now.


Alright, I'm going home. Can't compete with that. Well done !


----------



## mllrkllr88

Splave said:


> Skydiver ???.??
> FireStrike ???.??
> SHA-1 314.22(999core mhz bug) 320.18
> GPUPI 1B 372.90
> 
> In the spirit of fun?  For 3d best to try them all


Crazy! You are giving away countless hours of research :thumb:


----------



## bigblock990

Splave said:


> Skydiver ???.??
> FireStrike ???.??
> SHA-1 314.22(999core mhz bug) 320.18
> GPUPI 1B 372.90
> 
> In the spirit of fun?  For 3d best to try them all


I guess its lonely at the top?? Giving away the secret sauce


----------



## Noxinite

GtiJason said:


> • Aida64 SHA-1 Hash : 6325
> 
> • GPU Pi 3.3 : 87_135s
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4192286_
> 
> As for 3dMark Sky and Fire, been benching on same OS, same hardware and same software as my previous subs
> But all of my newer files show this major fail. Funny thing is I have screenies of the same runs as the files checked at UL showing the hardware and sysinfo version. I also ran all 3 tests in SysInfoDiagnose.exe from the program folder.
> Only mentioning because I've heard several issues with 3dM and I usually never have issues other than well known tiny bugs.
> 
> At least this was on Single Stage or I'd of wasted 50+ L's of the go-fast juice


Added, but also added below. 



Jpmboy said:


> I'm sure you know this, but if you run SD, FS or TS before the system info scan completes (after opening 3D Mark on the Home screen), the Time Measurement error has a tendency to show up. Let it complete that initial scan and it runs without reporting the time error.


Thanks for the info!



5erveD said:


> For those concerned with 3d mark Sky and FS. As far as have tested it is a driver issue. Using older drivers will result in a normal, full run, without a fail in combined.
> 
> Go check it out. ;-)
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks!



Jpmboy said:


> gpupi. Can't get this card to run even 2Hz higher without an error popping.
> Couldn't find that 322 driver anywhere...


Added.

But no rig pic, so I had to scroll back through the thread to find it. D:



Splave said:


> Skydiver ???.??
> FireStrike ???.??
> SHA-1 314.22(999core mhz bug) 320.18
> GPUPI 1B 372.90
> 
> In the spirit of fun?  For 3d best to try them all


Haha, thanks Splave. I'll go actually mod my cards now.



5erveD said:


> Here is my first sub in the extreme.
> 
> Aida: 7553.
> 
> No sandbaggin'
> This is my best score, for now.


Added - speedy!



GtiJason said:


> I hear that. The gpu mount was made originally by bartx for a different evap head so we just modified the design to fit runmc Ron's under the ice "Monsta" SS
> As for the driver 322, i believe it's actually 332.21. I tested it works well
> 
> I like the spirit and initiative so therefor I will share my best Aida64 SHA-1 Hash driver from testing 20 or so drivers based on the ratings and reviews of the Guru3d download links
> (Note: I did not test the driver 320.18 shared by Allen, so if he tested mine as well then his is best, If not I will test his and hope I can break 6500 with it)
> One guy said that "on average his performance went up 30-35%"
> The Release Notes state " Increased performance up to 50% for all GeForce 400/500/600/700 series graphics cards "
> 
> Here is my maxxed out on Phase cooling score for Aida64 using this driver ( I make you look at pic to see driver HaHa )
> Please add this to my submissions mr moderator, most likely the speedy Nox !
> 
> • AIDA64 SHA-1 Hash = 6489 MB/s
> 
> Alright, I'm going home. Can't compete with that. Well done !


Added - you guessed right!


----------



## nmkr

My contributions 

Card is an modded Gigabyte 460GTX OC

















--

Skydiver 11520 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37584069

https://hwbot.org/submission/419309...ky_diver_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_11132_marks










Aida 5394 










Firestrike 3535 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37584075

https://hwbot.org/submission/419309...re_strike_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_3335_marks










Gpupi 114.020


----------



## The Pook

Well I'm out before I even get to submit any results.

Tried my card when I got it and it worked fine. Swapped the heatsink for an Twin Turbo II and made sure temps were okay and it was fine. 

Set it aside for ~2 weeks and was gonna bench today but now it doesn't wanna display anything


----------



## DR4G00N

NVM. Screens were missing mobo tab. :h34r-smi


----------



## Mikecdm

Firestrike 4,681
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19851142

Skydiver 15,187
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5607633

Aida 7,001


----------



## bigblock990

Extreme class update
Since splave giving out the secrets, no point holding these back :h34r-smi

gtx 460 soc, vgpu, cbb, and simple non adjustable vid mod.
gpupi: 56.473s https://hwbot.org/submission/4194223_
aida: 7571mb/s


----------



## Noxinite

Seems there is an issue with the 3Dmark website for me atm, I'm getting 500 error. (So I can't add scores atm, as I can't check verification links).


----------



## Mikecdm

updated gpupi 56.470
https://hwbot.org/submission/4194923_


----------



## bigblock990

Mikecdm said:


> updated gpupi 56.470
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4194923_


0.003s


----------



## Noxinite

nmkr said:


> My contributions
> 
> Card is an modded Gigabyte 460GTX OC
> 
> Skydiver 11520 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37584069
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/419309...ky_diver_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_11132_marks
> 
> Aida 5394
> 
> Firestrike 3535 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37584075
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/419309...re_strike_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_3335_marks
> 
> Gpupi 114.020


Added Aida + Firestrike. GPUPI + Skydiver rejected as partially covering mem tabs. Also, you need a HWBot link for GPUPi (but not the other benches).



The Pook said:


> Well I'm out before I even get to submit any results.
> 
> Tried my card when I got it and it worked fine. Swapped the heatsink for an Twin Turbo II and made sure temps were okay and it was fine.
> 
> Set it aside for ~2 weeks and was gonna bench today but now it doesn't wanna display anything


;( Any luck now?



DR4G00N said:


> NVM. Screens were missing mobo tab. :h34r-smi






Mikecdm said:


> Firestrike 4,681
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19851142
> 
> Skydiver 15,187
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5607633
> 
> Aida 7,001


Added.



bigblock990 said:


> Extreme class update
> Since splave giving out the secrets, no point holding these back :h34r-smi
> 
> gtx 460 soc, vgpu, cbb, and simple non adjustable vid mod.
> gpupi: 56.473s https://hwbot.org/submission/4194223_
> aida: 7571mb/s


Added. Splave for president for killing off some of the sandbagging!



Mikecdm said:


> updated gpupi 56.470
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4194923_


Added.



bigblock990 said:


> 0.003s


Rebench!  I want to see a fight (before the last day).


----------



## DR4G00N

Third times the charm?  
Put a power card on it so I wouldn't need to deal with Onsemi's cruddy OCP/OVP but it seems to have just made it clock like crap so I had to run FS and SD at stock.

FS: 3128
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19873901

SD: 9854
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5609862

SHA-1: 5550


----------



## Noxinite

DR4G00N said:


> Third times the charm?
> Put a power card on it so I wouldn't need to deal with Onsemi's cruddy OCP/OVP but it seems to have just made it clock like crap so I had to run FS and SD at stock.
> 
> FS: 3128
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19873901
> 
> SD: 9854
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5609862
> 
> SHA-1: 5550


Sorry, but all rejected. Mainboard tab missing from the Aida screenshot and the temperature graphs shows sub 20C for Firestrike and Skydiver.


----------



## DR4G00N

Noxinite said:


> Sorry, but all rejected. Mainboard tab missing from the Aida screenshot and the temperature graphs shows sub 20C for Firestrike and Skydiver.


Ugh, sorry. I'm just going to stop now, nothing seems to be going right for me so I give up.


----------



## Jpmboy

DR4G00N said:


> Ugh, sorry. I'm just going to stop now, nothing seems to be going right for me so I give up.


try using TechPOwerup OCSnap. Set up the CPUZ and GPUZ windows (and cpuz tabs) then hit record window layout. It will restore the saved tabs and windows right where you left them. Easy!


----------



## Noxinite

DR4G00N said:


> Ugh, sorry. I'm just going to stop now, nothing seems to be going right for me so I give up.


That's not the attitude we want! 



Spoiler



Although admitedly I still haven't modded any of my four cards...


----------



## mllrkllr88

Jpmboy said:


> try using TechPOwerup OCSnap. Set up the CPUZ and GPUZ windows (and cpuz tabs) then hit record window layout. It will restore the saved tabs and windows right where you left them. Easy!


That looks like a cool piece of software, good tip! :thumb:




DR4G00N said:


> Ugh, sorry. I'm just going to stop now, nothing seems to be going right for me so I give up.


Now is the time to work even harder, gogo!!!



Noxinite said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Although admitedly I still haven't modded any of my four cards...


:heyyou:


----------



## DR4G00N

Jpmboy said:


> try using TechPOwerup OCSnap. Set up the CPUZ and GPUZ windows (and cpuz tabs) then hit record window layout. It will restore the saved tabs and windows right where you left them. Easy!


That actually looks fairly useful, I'll try it out.



mllrkllr88 said:


> Now is the time to work even harder, gogo!!!


I was just half-kidding about giving up.  But I need to redo my power card mount for sure though, it has over 100mV of Vdroop under load. Time to get out the copper plates.


----------



## Jpmboy

DR4G00N said:


> That actually looks fairly useful, I'll try it out.


lol - it's great for those of use that do not have the patience to keep opening and repositioning CPUZ etc.


----------



## reaver83

Are the GF-104 SE version 1 1GB cards eligable? I have a old card that won competitions in the past on air, a old Gigabyte GTX 460 SEv1 Windforce 2, model #GV-N460SE-1GI Rev:1.01


----------



## Noxinite

reaver83 said:


> Are the GF-104 SE version 1 1GB cards eligable? I have a old card that won competitions in the past on air, a old Gigabyte GTX 460 SEv1 Windforce 2, model #GV-N460SE-1GI Rev:1.01


Yeah, sure!


----------



## reaver83

Noxinite said:


> Yeah, sure!


Cool, cause if you look in the GTX 460 owners group at my old scores with it, it was no slouch, even though it is a SE with cut down cuda cores, even won a copy of Borderlands 2 in a MSI Kombustor competition back in the day with it!


----------



## macsbeach98

I been busy with other things in life of late but I am back on the job now 

Firestrike
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37816368










Skydiver
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37817179


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ambient submission
GPUPI: 72.948
https://hwbot.org/submission/419897...60_(256bit)_1min_12sec_948ms?recalculate=true


----------



## mllrkllr88

ShaggySVK said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37427828


The link is working now, Skydiver 10676 added!



macsbeach98 said:


> I been busy with other things in life of late but I am back on the job now
> 
> Firestrike
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37816368
> 
> 
> Skydiver
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37817179


Strong, added Firestrike! Sorry, but Skydiver is missing the MB tab, redo? I like your nice shiny new bench  Don't let JPM give you a hard time, yeah it was ugly before, but "ugly goes faster."..Splave taught me that one :thumb:


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> Ambient submission
> GPUPI: 72.948
> https://hwbot.org/submission/419897...60_(256bit)_1min_12sec_948ms?recalculate=true


Added.


----------



## Nikster

mllrkllr88 said:


> Ambient submission
> 
> GPUPI: 72.948
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/419897...60_(256bit)_1min_12sec_948ms?recalculate=true




Crazzy effi , tell use about the tweak 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## afrom1

Ambient submission
firestrike 3893
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19914903
skydiver 11411
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37827016
SHA-1 5146


----------



## macsbeach98

Thanks Dave didnt know JPM said anything about my benchtable. I been using it for 7 yrs and live 200yds from the beach so things get rusty around here also components tarnish quick if I dont put them away after use but the view is great. 

That GPUPI score of yours is over the top will have to work on that.
Got another card to epower tomorrow.

Here is another Skydiver and Aida.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37828031


----------



## mllrkllr88

afrom1 said:


> Ambient submission
> firestrike 3893
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19914903
> skydiver 11411
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37827016
> SHA-1 5146


Nice benching and strong scores, all added



Nikster said:


> Crazzy effi , tell use about the tweak


Splave already gave away the magic driver info...job done :h34r-smi



macsbeach98 said:


> Thanks Dave didnt know JPM said anything about my benchtable. I been using it for 7 yrs and live 200yds from the beach so things get rusty around here also components tarnish quick if I dont put them away after use but the view is great.
> 
> That GPUPI score of yours is over the top will have to work on that.
> Got another card to epower tomorrow.
> 
> Here is another Skydiver and Aida.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37828031


Awesome, I look forward to seeing the power card work! New scores added!


----------



## Mikecdm

Noxinite said:


> Added.


Lies


----------



## Noxinite

Mikecdm said:


> Lies


[SWEAR]$%&$&"%[/SWEAR]

For some reason I added your scores under TAGG's username.


----------



## 5erveD

GpuPi submission.

54.252 sec @ 1458 MHz.

https://hwbot.org/submission/4199753_5erved_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_54sec_252ms

Come on Splave! 
Spill them scores ;-)
I wanna see what that Ulti-MllR-Mod SoC does


----------



## mllrkllr88

5erveD said:


> GpuPi submission.
> 
> 54.252 sec @ 1458 MHz.


That's a killer card and score, well done! Added, you are leading GPUPI!


----------



## 5erveD

mllrkllr88 said:


> That's a killer card and score, well done! Added, you are leading GPUPI!


Card is absolutely insane. 
Pretty lucky find. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## JCOC

5erveD said:


> GpuPi submission.
> 
> 54.252 sec @ 1458 MHz.
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4199753_5erved_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_54sec_252ms
> 
> Come on Splave!
> Spill them scores ;-)
> I wanna see what that Ulti-MllR-Mod SoC does


you definitely gave that card the justice bro!


----------



## Jpmboy

mllrkllr88 said:


> Don't let JPM give you a hard time, yeah it was ugly before, but "ugly goes faster."..Splave taught me that one :thumb:


I'm a Rat-rod guy at heart...


----------



## macsbeach98

Here is 2 more from me the second card I got died so I am still using the Palit Sonic.

GPUPI

https://hwbot.org/submission/4200738_










Aida


----------



## macsbeach98

Jpmboy said:


> I'm a Rat-rod guy at heart...


Hey thats cool I like that.


----------



## Noxinite

macsbeach98 said:


> Here is 2 more from me the second card I got died so I am still using the Palit Sonic.
> 
> GPUPI
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4200738_
> 
> Aida


Added. Nice scores!


----------



## 5erveD

JCOC said:


> you definitely gave that card the justice bro!


Thanks man!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (4) met Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

Skydiver: 12563
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37905613

Firestrike: 3872
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37905594


----------



## mllrkllr88

macsbeach98 said:


> Here is 2 more from me the second card I got died so I am still using the Palit Sonic.


BOOM! First one to crack 6k AIDA on water  Killer card and awesome benching!


----------



## Noxinite

mllrkllr88 said:


> Skydiver: 12563
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37905613
> 
> Firestrike: 3872
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37905594


Added, solid scores!


----------



## macsbeach98

Your starting to make me work hard here Dave. 

Firestrike 3909
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37913855

Skydiver 12573
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37917082


----------



## Noxinite

macsbeach98 said:


> Your starting to make me work hard here Dave.
> 
> Firestrike 3909
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37913855
> 
> Skydiver 12573
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37917082


Both added.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^
Gonna have to break out the popcorn... these scores have gone well beyond what I can squeeze out of my 460. Hard mods!


----------



## mllrkllr88

I think there are some lurkers with huge scores, but here is one for ya Macs...
AIDA64: 6032


----------



## macsbeach98

Nice Dave I will look into it tonight.


----------



## macsbeach98

I tried last night but never got over you Dave wish I could get 1.37v into my one 1.345v is about the limit 1.35v and it just wont do it just crashes the driver even before the bench starts.
Could try flashing a different bios on it that might help with the voltage limit.
The other card should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Noxinite

Modded some of my cards and benched the Hawk, better late than never but this Hawk & my efficiency are crap. 

GPUPI:
https://hwbot.org/submission/4203341









Aida:









Rig picture:


----------



## bigblock990

Noxinite said:


> Modded some of my cards and benched the Hawk, better late than never but this Hawk & my efficiency are crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> GPUPI:
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4203341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig picture:


Hey Nox, you need to use OpenCL for gpupi, not cuda :thumb:


----------



## d0minat0r

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5621751

SD : 15089

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19983183

FS:4379

GPU Pi 1B : 55sec 340ms 
https://hwbot.org/submission/4202667_


----------



## Noxinite

bigblock990 said:


> Hey Nox, you need to use OpenCL for gpupi, not cuda :thumb:


Facepalm!

Thanks for the tip, will try again when I've finished modding my other three cards (they all need VID mods). ;(


----------



## d0minat0r

My EVGA GTX 460 do FS 1270mhz with 1.34V but PCB behind mosfets is hot, around 50C in load with 2200rmp fan over pcb mosfets around 30C


----------



## ShaggySVK

Aida64: 7780 MB/s

GPUPI: 56.582s

https://hwbot.org/submission/4205102_shaggysvk_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_56sec_582ms

I'm done, this card is pain to bench and i have wasted way too much LN2 on it


----------



## reaver83

ugh, doubt I will go to the extreme of hard modding this card, but so far getting good numbers on a fully stock Gigabyte GTX 460 SE Windforce 2 card. 8539 Graphics score in Skydiver, running 910 core/1800 memory at 1.025v, and max temps on the stock cooler at 53C. it's definitely a good candidate for a card to Mod/water/LN cool, I just do not have the means. Maybe next go around on competitions. will still post to HWBOT when I'm done, cause this still has headroom!


----------



## chispy

Placeholder before time runs out 


SHA-1 = 5534


----------



## shar00750

Got the hawk but can not run fs/sd just gpupi and still not good enough :
https://hwbot.org/submission/4208313_shar00750_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_58sec_820ms
gpu core : 1350


----------



## Mikecdm

gpupi 52.084s
https://hwbot.org/submission/4208680_mikecdm_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_52sec_84ms

skydiver 16216
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5603471

aida 7339


----------



## mllrkllr88

Noxinite said:


> Modded some of my cards and benched the Hawk, better late than never but this Hawk & my efficiency are crap.


Glad you could join your own competition haha, added!




d0minat0r said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5621751
> 
> SD : 15089
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19983183
> 
> FS:4379
> 
> GPU Pi 1B : 55sec 340ms
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4202667_


SD and FS added, please re-submit GPUPI with the output image on this competition page. I see you submitted it to Hwbot, but we need the picture here too please. 



ShaggySVK said:


> I'm done, this card is pain to bench and i have wasted way too much LN2 on it


Nice work man, added!!



chispy said:


> Placeholder before time runs out
> 
> SHA-1 = 5534


It's in, gogo!



shar00750 said:


> Got the hawk but can not run fs/sd just gpupi and still not good enough :
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4208313_shar00750_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_58sec_820ms
> gpu core : 1350


Added!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Mikecdm said:


> gpupi 52.084s
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4208680_mikecdm_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_52sec_84ms
> 
> skydiver 16216
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5603471
> 
> aida 7339


Sweet, added!


The leaderboards on the OP have been updated! :h34r-smi


----------



## mllrkllr88

There are several cards now pushing over 1500MHz on LN2 for AIDA64 or GPUPI...lets just take a minute to drop our jaws! I didn't think we would see so many cards flying that high, this is impressive stuff to watch


----------



## mllrkllr88

reaver83 said:


> ugh, doubt I will go to the extreme of hard modding this card, but so far getting good numbers on a fully stock Gigabyte GTX 460 SE Windforce 2 card. 8539 Graphics score in Skydiver, running 910 core/1800 memory at 1.025v, and max temps on the stock cooler at 53C. it's definitely a good candidate for a card to Mod/water/LN cool, I just do not have the means. Maybe next go around on competitions. will still post to HWBOT when I'm done, cause this still has headroom!


I can help you out with mods if you are in USA, but the timeline is basically impossible for this competition. You should bench your card as-is, and make submissions here. You will get entered in for the prizes and you can hone your skillz at benching in the pricess. It sounds like you have a sweet card so why not play :thumb:


----------



## macsbeach98

I am impressed by the LN2 results good show boys.


----------



## shar00750

Mikecdm said:


> gpupi 52.084s
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4208680_mikecdm_gpupi_v3.3___1b_geforce_gtx_460_(256bit)_52sec_84ms
> 
> skydiver 16216
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/5603471
> 
> aida 7339


Wow !!! monster card mike! excellent work


----------



## 5erveD

Holy smokes! Some great cards here.

Need to get them together for quad sli ;-)


----------



## d0minat0r

Very nice results there. Congratulations to all competitors. 
In the end, overall Hawk is better card then SOC?


----------



## d0minat0r

GPU Pi 1B : 55sec 340ms 
https://hwbot.org/submission/4202667_


----------



## GUnit

*An entry level entry*

Here is something you don't see every day. Just like in the Radeon 4000 Armageddon Competition, I'm going to enter something for fun. A GT430 using the old 32 bit PCI slot. I bought it to test mainboards and to be a collectible.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=285834&thumb=1

I got this mainboard out of mothballs just for this competition. I never messed with it much because it didn't want to overclock very well, wasn't very stable and had cold boot issues. The Ballistix Tracers were in storage as well because I couldn't get much speed out of them, and they run so ridiculously hot. Apparently these parts needed some time to mature because now they are well behaved and eager for Mhz.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=285836&thumb=1

I hope no one knows where I live, because running a PCI GT430 in an A8R32-MVP is probably criminal.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=285842&thumb=1

I was going to run these benches in Windows 10 64 bit. After I downloaded the ISO I found out that only the 32 bit version would install on this vintage hardware. So, the next attempt with Windows 10 32 bit I see that Hwbot rules limit 3dmark to Windows 8 or earlier. The only other Windows I have is XP; so I installed that and find out 3dmark won't install because of a .net version requirement. Oh well, when I had Firestrike and Sky Diver in Windows 10 32 bit they didn't seem to want to run on this 512MB GPU anyway.

At least Aida64 and GPUPI ran in Win XP without a problem. The GT430 overclocked farther than I expected. It seems to be voltage locked; and I think this is the stable limit for the core clock at stock voltage. In Afterburner the memory could go to 780MHz; but I stopped where I did because I thought I saw some artifacting. No sense risking damage when raising the clocks further on this card won't raise the score much.

Aida64 = 1150

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=285844&thumb=1

GPUPI

https://www.hwbot.org/submission/42...geforce_gt_430_pci_64bit_ddr3_7min_15sec_29ms

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=285846&stc=1&d=1564888587

Thank you for having these overclocking competitions. I had a lot of fun and it's great to see all these attempts at top clocks and scores.


----------



## GtiJason

Finally got to play with the Hawk TA colder than -40C SS temps. Somewhere between -145 & -152C screen artifacts, then goes black. Only way to get it back is reset twice while -140C or warmer. ( For some reason ABX locks my max PLL ofset at +50mv so fix might? help. ) Clocks still ok, cards does 1420 at -130C with +410mv core / +50mv PLL in ABX and almost passes Aida with same V and max cold at 1500 MHz !

AIDA 64 GPU: SHA-1 Hash = 7240 mb/s


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Amazing score Jason!!


----------



## Nikster

Ok, lets go ;P

Firestrike: 3994
----------------------------


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38256458
-----------------------

SkyDiver: 12709



https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38256543
-----------------------

Aida: 6055



-----------------------

GPUPI : 



https://hwbot.org/submission/421004...60_(256bit)_1min_12sec_685ms?recalculate=true



Greez Nik and thanks for this nice Comp.


----------



## 5erveD

Here are my last subs:

Had some promising runs today but not being able to get them completed.
Repasted 3 times and had about 5 cracks during the day.
The card has more potential then these subs but No Joy was givin'
Was fed up in the end and decided to call it a day.
So this is it then.

Thanks for the comp.
And most of all; Good Game Gents!

Fire Strike: 4750
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38259238

Sky Diver: 15645
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38259254


----------



## macsbeach98

Nikster said:


> Ok, lets go ;P
> 
> Good Show
> 
> Nice mem speed


----------



## GtiJason

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ Amazing score Jason!!


Thanks buddy !


----------



## JCOC

Extreme Subs:

GPUPI v3.3.2 Legacy

56m493s

https://hwbot.org/submission/421034...gtx_460_(256bit)_56sec_493ms?recalculate=true

Aida: 

6559

Sky Diver: 

14116

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265048

Fire Strike:

4279

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265074


----------



## bigblock990

Final subs for me. Good luck to everyone in the final hours 

Skydiver: 17321 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265354
Firestrike: 5453 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265342
Gpupi: 50.728s - https://hwbot.org/submission/4210328_
Aida: 7803 MB/s

I really struggled with Aida. I could get the bench to pass up to 1520mhz, but never with proper efficiency. Very strange behaving bench thats for sure. Also Hynix mem cards score worse than samsung clock for clock.  However when you can get it to pass with proper score, it was fun to see it scale linearly with frequency.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Ambient submission, stock cooler edition 

Tried my eyes out but not too pleased with my PNY GTX 460 (KMGX460N2H1GZ) Overclocked. Managed to get temps to stay fairly low on air using the stock cooler w/ bios modded for 100% fan control + a few external fans blowing hard on it. Couldn't get 1000mhz out of the core walking it slowly all the way to 1212mv except for a few lucky runs of GPUpi. Hopefully next event I'll have a bit more cash and time to get more than a sample size of 1 card!

Hwmonitor seems to bug out on some temps on my Ryzen 3700x. Rebooting fixes it but it may be present in a few of my submissions.

LOD + AA tweaks resulted in negligible gains for some reason with this card, so I just went with default for the valid submissions here.

Skydiver 10,044 (GPU score):
https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5629911

Firestrike 3,347 (GPU score):
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20069251

gpupi 99.272 + 2.005s

Aida 64 SHA-1 hashes: 4866

Not quite the best submission, but I had lots of fun! Hope to another competition soon!


----------



## Splave

Prize Exempt for me ( I didnt even have the nuts to mod my own card  ) 
7947 AIDA 1475/2950/1200

Best score for me was going into os ambient temps first, then pouring down (dont crash driver or skunked and need to warm back up to ambient). If OC program is showing temperature sensor at all then you need to warm back up till its gone. (This is only relevant if using the no cold slow bios) 

Tough card to bench, tough card to mount to pot....can we make this easier next round? 

Thanks NoX for taking charge, thanks to mllr in the shadows helping a bit, and the rest of the staff. 

Some impressive clocks guys great work.


----------



## GtiJason

Last min benching

GPU Pi: 57.547s
https://hwbot.org/submission/4210421_


----------



## KaRtA82

wow, what a crap go I had at this. Honestly, a GTX460 is as rare as unicorn poo here down under. No-body has any!

But I did manage to find 2, one I killed trying to mod (a better gigabyte model), the other is pure junk as seen below.

Anywho, it's not about winning, its about participation, so I didn't let my bad luck and rubbish skills stop me. Thanks for running, hopefully next time its a more readily available GPU worldwide.


3DMark Skydiver - 11653


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38269742


3DMark Firestrike - 3562


https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20070693


Aida - 5469


GPUpi 1B - 80.469s

https://hwbot.org/submission/4210474_


----------



## Noxinite

The competition is now closed! Any submissions after this point will not be included, and if anybody edits there posts after this point they may be removed from the competiton.


----------



## macsbeach98

It was a Great Competition I had fun doing it.
Thanks Overclock.net the moderators and all the competitors it was a blast.

Nice mem speed on that card Nik.


----------



## Nikster

Thanks, binned 6 hawks 

Creat comp thanks for this! 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fluxmaven

Well I feel dumb... For some reason I thought this went until the 10th and kept procrastinating... Oh well, glad everyone who participated had a good time


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks for organizing and running this comp for us Nox!


----------



## Jpmboy

Noxinite said:


> The competition is now closed! Any *submissions after this point will not be included*, and if anybody edits there posts after this point they may be removed from the competiton.


 I submit that these comps you and Dave (mllrk...) organize are just fantastic!!


----------



## JCOC

Thank you Nox for the moderation!!!! 


I really enjoy participating in the Freezer Burn comps. I hope there is many more!!


----------



## Noxinite

Thanks all! I'm glad everyone enjoyed the comp, the next one is already in the planning, haha. 😉

Hopefully I'll actually manage to eventually sub some scores as well... Unlike the last two comps. XD


----------



## Noxinite

d0minat0r said:


> GPU Pi 1B : 55sec 340ms
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4202667_


Rejected - no rig picture.



GUnit said:


> Here is something you don't see every day. Just like in the Radeon 4000 Armageddon Competition, I'm going to enter something for fun. A GT430 using the old 32 bit PCI slot. I bought it to test mainboards and to be a collectible.
> 
> I got this mainboard out of mothballs just for this competition. I never messed with it much because it didn't want to overclock very well, wasn't very stable and had cold boot issues. The Ballistix Tracers were in storage as well because I couldn't get much speed out of them, and they run so ridiculously hot. Apparently these parts needed some time to mature because now they are well behaved and eager for Mhz.
> 
> I hope no one knows where I live, because running a PCI GT430 in an A8R32-MVP is probably criminal.
> 
> I was going to run these benches in Windows 10 64 bit. After I downloaded the ISO I found out that only the 32 bit version would install on this vintage hardware. So, the next attempt with Windows 10 32 bit I see that Hwbot rules limit 3dmark to Windows 8 or earlier. The only other Windows I have is XP; so I installed that and find out 3dmark won't install because of a .net version requirement. Oh well, when I had Firestrike and Sky Diver in Windows 10 32 bit they didn't seem to want to run on this 512MB GPU anyway.
> 
> At least Aida64 and GPUPI ran in Win XP without a problem. The GT430 overclocked farther than I expected. It seems to be voltage locked; and I think this is the stable limit for the core clock at stock voltage. In Afterburner the memory could go to 780MHz; but I stopped where I did because I thought I saw some artifacting. No sense risking damage when raising the clocks further on this card won't raise the score much.
> 
> Aida64 = 1150
> 
> GPUPI
> 
> Thank you for having these overclocking competitions. I had a lot of fun and it's great to see all these attempts at top clocks and scores.


Added Aida64. Rejected GPUPI - screenshot is corrupted.



GtiJason said:


> Finally got to play with the Hawk TA colder than -40C SS temps. Somewhere between -145 & -152C screen artifacts, then goes black. Only way to get it back is reset twice while -140C or warmer. ( For some reason ABX locks my max PLL ofset at +50mv so fix might? help. ) Clocks still ok, cards does 1420 at -130C with +410mv core / +50mv PLL in ABX and almost passes Aida with same V and max cold at 1500 MHz !
> 
> AIDA 64 GPU: SHA-1 Hash = 7240 mb/s


Added.



Nikster said:


> Ok, lets go ;P
> 
> Firestrike: 3994
> ----------------------------
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38256458
> -----------------------
> 
> SkyDiver: 12709
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38256543
> -----------------------
> 
> Aida: 6055
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> GPUPI :
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/421004...60_(256bit)_1min_12sec_685ms?recalculate=true
> 
> Greez Nik and thanks for this nice Comp.


Added.



5erveD said:


> Here are my last subs:
> 
> Had some promising runs today but not being able to get them completed.
> Repasted 3 times and had about 5 cracks during the day.
> The card has more potential then these subs but No Joy was givin'
> Was fed up in the end and decided to call it a day.
> So this is it then.
> 
> Thanks for the comp.
> And most of all; Good Game Gents!
> 
> Fire Strike: 4750
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38259238
> 
> Sky Diver: 15645
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38259254


Added.



JCOC said:


> Extreme Subs:
> 
> GPUPI v3.3.2 Legacy
> 
> 56m493s
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/421034...gtx_460_(256bit)_56sec_493ms?recalculate=true
> 
> Aida:
> 
> 6559
> 
> Sky Diver:
> 
> 14116
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265048
> 
> Fire Strike:
> 
> 4279
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265074


Added.



bigblock990 said:


> Final subs for me. Good luck to everyone in the final hours
> 
> Skydiver: 17321 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265354
> Firestrike: 5453 - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38265342
> Gpupi: 50.728s - https://hwbot.org/submission/4210328_
> Aida: 7803 MB/s
> 
> I really struggled with Aida. I could get the bench to pass up to 1520mhz, but never with proper efficiency. Very strange behaving bench thats for sure. Also Hynix mem cards score worse than samsung clock for clock.  However when you can get it to pass with proper score, it was fun to see it scale linearly with frequency.


Added. Maybe we'll see Aida again in the future. 



Serious_Don said:


> Ambient submission, stock cooler edition
> 
> Tried my eyes out but not too pleased with my PNY GTX 460 (KMGX460N2H1GZ) Overclocked. Managed to get temps to stay fairly low on air using the stock cooler w/ bios modded for 100% fan control + a few external fans blowing hard on it. Couldn't get 1000mhz out of the core walking it slowly all the way to 1212mv except for a few lucky runs of GPUpi. Hopefully next event I'll have a bit more cash and time to get more than a sample size of 1 card!
> 
> Hwmonitor seems to bug out on some temps on my Ryzen 3700x. Rebooting fixes it but it may be present in a few of my submissions.
> 
> LOD + AA tweaks resulted in negligible gains for some reason with this card, so I just went with default for the valid submissions here.
> 
> Skydiver 10,044 (GPU score):
> https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5629911
> 
> Firestrike 3,347 (GPU score):
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20069251
> 
> gpupi 99.272 + 2.005s
> 
> Aida 64 SHA-1 hashes: 4866
> 
> Not quite the best submission, but I had lots of fun! Hope to another competition soon!


Added.



Splave said:


> Prize Exempt for me ( I didnt even have the nuts to mod my own card  )
> 7947 AIDA 1475/2950/1200
> 
> Best score for me was going into os ambient temps first, then pouring down (dont crash driver or skunked and need to warm back up to ambient). If OC program is showing temperature sensor at all then you need to warm back up till its gone. (This is only relevant if using the no cold slow bios)
> 
> Tough card to bench, tough card to mount to pot....can we make this easier next round?
> 
> Thanks NoX for taking charge, thanks to mllr in the shadows helping a bit, and the rest of the staff.
> 
> Some impressive clocks guys great work.


Added. Only one sub? D:



GtiJason said:


> Last min benching
> 
> GPU Pi: 57.547s
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4210421_


Rejected - no clocks in GPUPI HWinfo.



KaRtA82 said:


> wow, what a crap go I had at this. Honestly, a GTX460 is as rare as unicorn poo here down under. No-body has any!
> 
> But I did manage to find 2, one I killed trying to mod (a better gigabyte model), the other is pure junk as seen below.
> 
> Anywho, it's not about winning, its about participation, so I didn't let my bad luck and rubbish skills stop me. Thanks for running, hopefully next time its a more readily available GPU worldwide.
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver - 11653
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38269742
> 
> 3DMark Firestrike - 3562
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20070693
> 
> Aida - 5469
> 
> GPUpi 1B - 80.469s
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4210474_


Skydiver and Firestrike rejected - not full runs. Aida and GPUPI added.

The rankings have been finalised and the winners will be announced in due course.


----------



## Noxinite

Results thread is up:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/410...r-burn-2019-round-2-results.html#post28094552


----------



## Noxinite

Okay, I've only received details from the following so far:

macsbeach98
Serious_Don
Mikecdm
5erveD
ShaggySVK
Nikster
KaRtA82

If the remaining people have not responded to my PMs in the next week (by the 5th August) then I will re-raffle their prizes as they are holding up everyone else receiving the prizes.


----------



## Noxinite

I'm now just waiting for @afrom1 to get back to me. If that hasn't happened *before* 06/09/2019 the prize will go to the next person in the rankings.


----------



## Noxinite

Next comp coming soon, a bit different in style and substance, but hopefully everyone will enjoy it.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

let's go @The Pook

uskared?


----------

